# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Jeux >  salon E3 2007

## ggnore

Bonjour.

Il doit y avoir quelques joueurs dans toute la communaut de dvlp.com
J'en suis  :;):  

Je suis attach  Nintendo et il y a la suite de mario sunshine qui est annonce sur Wii (ex rvolution pour les 2 du fond qui ne suivent pas).

la vido qui va bien

Il y a bien d'autres mario annoncs, mais c'est celui le plus impressionnant  priori.

Moi j'dis : vive nintendo.

----------


## Faith's Fall

Bof  vu le prix de la console (comme la ps3) je trouve qu'il exagre franchement. Bientot la console sera plus cher qu'un PC complet.

Et puis cot graphisme ok c bien, mais le fun ne suit plus. Je me rappel au temps de KOF, samurai shodown, ou meme bomber man sur neogeo ou snes ou nec. Les graphismes est bon  leur poque mais plus aujourd'hui. Mais c encore sa genre de jeu auquel je m'clate plus que les jeux rcents trs beau et lassant  fond.

Pareil pour Worms, le fait de l'avoir mis en 3D total, le rend trs beau mais moins fun, voir injouable.

 :;):

----------


## ggnore

O as tu eu l'info concernant le prix ?
La ps3 est annonce dans les 500 et je n'ai fait que lire des rumeurs concernant la Wii pour un prix de 250...

Je suis compltement d'accord avec ton avis concernant la troid et Worms. C'est compltement absurde de vouloir coller des technologies pour un jeu qui n'en a pas besoin. J'ai l'impression que Nintendo suit cette voie qui consiste  penser fun plutt qu' penser beau.

----------


## Resyek

Le haut de gamme, celui qu'il faut acheter (wifi, lecteurs cartes mmoires, disque dur tendu) est pour l'instant annonc  600. La PS2 a sa sortie tait  450, ce qui avait dj suscit un toll dans la communaut des joueurs (beaucoup n'ont pas un travail pour financer ces achats luxueux).

Par contre je ne crois pas qu'on puisse comparer le prix d'une ps3 et celui d'un pc d'entre de gamme. Ca n'a strictement rien  voir. Et je crois pas que d'ici un an ces pc d'entre de gamme auront un lecteur blu-ray. Le DVD s'est grandement rpandu en France grce  la PS2, pour beaucoup ce fut le premier lecteur de DVD. (moi par exemple  ::D: )

Et concernant les jeux, on peut toujours faire les nostalgiques avec les bons vieux worms en 2D, ou les KOF, mais pour d'autres jeux tout aussi fun, la puissance de la console renforce la qualit du jeu. Des jeux comme Metal Gear, Silent Hill, Wipeout, Final Fantasy, etc...

Personnellement, je l'attends avec impatience, et si les jeux ne sont pas hors de prix (moins de 60 grand max), je vais l'acheter.

----------


## BizuR

Pour ma part, la PS3 s'avre devenir aussi une de mes prochaines acquisitions. 

J'y ajouterai en point positif la COMPATIBILITE des anciens jeux issus des prcdentes versions de la console, chose que Nintendo se fait un plaisir de ne pas respecter en utilisant rgulirement des supports incompatibles (sauf si vous vous prmunissez d'un adaptateur adquate ... alors bonne chance si vous avez des jeux NES  ::D: )... cela dit, peut etre que la prochaine console Nintendo comblera ce manque (^_^).

Pour ce qui est de la nostalgie, j'ai eu la PS premier modle et celle ci se fait vieillote, alors si je peux continuer  jouer  mon petit FF7 sur la PS3, je ne vais pas m'en priver  :;): . Le bmol sera en effet le prix qui peut en dissuader plus d'un ! En outre, je pourrai toujours acheter des jeux PS2, moins chers, et que je n'ai pas pu avoir puisque la PS2 n'a jamais fait partie de mes meubles  ::lol::

----------


## ggnore

> ...Et concernant les jeux, on peut toujours faire les nostalgiques avec les bons vieux worms en 2D, ou les KOF,...


Je ne suis pas d'accord.
Les street fighter/KOF/guilty gear etc ... C'est superbement jouable. Il n'y a aucun jeu 3D qui soit aussi gnial au niveau jouabilit. Peut tre Tobal, mais c'tait il y a longtemps.
Worms est ingal dans son genre. Il est impossible de le comparer  quoi que ce soit en 3D.
Ces jeux ont t abandonns parce que des commerciaux voulaient faire rentrer plus de sous en rajoutant des pseudo techno qui n'apportent rien au genre.
Elles dnaturent et dservent le jeu.

Je ne trouve pas que a soit de la nostalgie, mais du bon sens/got.

----------


## Hephaistos007

Oui c'est clair que l'on a assist ces dernires annes  une surenchre de puissance graphique, en ommettant le principe mme du jeu, du fun quoi !

Nintendo se recentre sur cet origine et a bien raison. Sa Wii propose des manettes d'un genre...nouveau pour crer de nouvelles sensations video-ludiques. Idem avec la DS et ses 2 crans + stylet. 

En face on a les sony et autres microsoft qui misent tout sur la puissance (j'affiche plus de polygone que toi ! , nan c'est moi ! ....) et ne rvolutionne en rien les jeux videos. Les politiques sont clairements diffrentes.

----------


## bakaneko

> Pour ma part, la PS3 s'avre devenir aussi une de mes prochaines acquisitions. 
> 
> J'y ajouterai en point positif la COMPATIBILITE des anciens jeux issus des prcdentes versions de la console, chose que Nintendo se fait un plaisir de ne pas respecter en utilisant rgulirement des supports incompatibles (sauf si vous vous prmunissez d'un adaptateur adquate ... alors bonne chance si vous avez des jeux NES )... cela dit, peut etre que la prochaine console Nintendo comblera ce manque (^_^).
> 
> Pour ce qui est de la nostalgie, j'ai eu la PS premier modle et celle ci se fait vieillote, alors si je peux continuer  jouer  mon petit FF7 sur la PS3, je ne vais pas m'en priver . Le bmol sera en effet le prix qui peut en dissuader plus d'un ! En outre, je pourrai toujours acheter des jeux PS2, moins chers, et que je n'ai pas pu avoir puisque la PS2 n'a jamais fait partie de mes meubles


C'est vrai.
A ct, j'ai eu des chos sur un systme d'mulation lgal sur Rvolution (je prfre ce nom  ::P: ) offrant accs  tous les vieux jeux de Nintendo voir ceux de Sega (ceux sur Megadrive par exemple). Je trouve que c'est galement une excellente solution

A ct, je trouve le systme de manettes pas toujours correctement exploit (Mario au pointeur laser = bof - la vise au pointeur laser sous Zelda = top)

----------


## shadowmoon

moi je suis jamais autant amus que sur  ma mgadrive. J'ai une vingtaine de jeux, dont les sonics, micro machines, echo the dolphin, cool spot ...

D'ailleurs j'ai jamais acht d'autre console, mes autre jeux sont tous sur ordi et ce sont principalement de MORPG gratuits et bien fun.

----------


## BizuR

> Oui c'est clair que l'on a assist ces dernires annes  une surenchre de puissance graphique, en ommettant le principe mme du jeu, du fun quoi !
> 
> Nintendo se recentre sur cet origine et a bien raison. Sa Wii propose des manettes d'un genre...nouveau pour crer de nouvelles sensations video-ludiques. Idem avec la DS et ses 2 crans + stylet. 
> 
> En face on a les sony et autres microsoft qui misent tout sur la puissance (j'affiche plus de polygone que toi ! , nan c'est moi ! ....) et ne rvolutionne en rien les jeux videos. Les politiques sont clairements diffrentes.


Tout a fait d'accord, mais bon, au mme titre que ces socits, les joueurs eux mmes ont des besoins diffrents comme on le constate dj ici ! Certains prfreront une varit tendue et de nouveaux concepts ludiques, d'autres s'appuieront sur un rendu plus performant et un ralisme a coup le souffle. Moi personnellement, je ne raffole pas forcment des nouveauts, un petit RPG suffit  mon bonheur. Donc je me contente d'une histoire recherche et d'un univers original... mis en forme de manire la plus poustouflante/originale possible (vive les polygones  ::aie:: ). Mais, je regrette aussi que les Zelda n'aient pas eu la chance d'apparaitre sur des plateformes non Nintendo (mme pas PC :'(...)

----------


## BizuR

> MORPG gratuits et bien fun.


T'as des noms interessants ?

----------


## mat.M

Ma question est srieuse et importante pour moi : 

les jeux en 3d cela ne vous attire pas plus ? 
Exemple Worms en 3d bof aucun intrt ?

Prferez-vous un RPG en 2d ou en 3d ?

J'attends vos rponses avec intrt.
Merci  :;):

----------


## romain69005

> Je ne suis pas d'accord.
> Les *street fighter/KOF/guilty gear* etc ... C'est superbement jouable. Il n'y a aucun jeu 3D qui soit aussi gnial au niveau jouabilit. Peut tre Tobal, mais c'tait il y a longtemps.
> *Worms* est ingal dans son genre. Il est impossible de le comparer  quoi que ce soit en 3D.
>  Ces jeux ont t abandonns...


Pas du tout. une nouvelle version de Worms vient de sortir sur DS et PSP il y a moins d'un mois... tout en 2D.
Des SF/KOF/GG, il en sort rgulierement, que ce soit sur console de salon ou portable (toujours en 2D)

Concernant le jouabilit, je te conseille d'essayer les Soulcalibur

Quand a l'E3, j'ai vu la confrence nintendo en streaming hier soir, je suis convaincu par leur console a 100%.

Pour la PS3, hors de question que je paye si cher pour un rsultat equivalent a la XBOX 360... qui devrait couter moiti moins cher que la PS3 a la fin de l'anne

----------


## ggnore

> Ma question est srieuse et importante pour moi : 
> 
> les jeux en 3d cela ne vous attire pas plus ?


Pour un fps ou un str, oui. 
Pour un jeu de foot ou un jeu de baston : berk. En tous cas aucune ralisation n'est  mes yeux dignes d'intrt.




> Exemple Worms en 3d bof aucun intrt ?


Ils ont juste dtruit le gameplay aux petits oignons de worms 2D en en sortant un en 3D. en 3D on ne contrle plus rien. Etre expert en ballistique c'est un mtier, pas un jeu.



> Prferez-vous un RPG en 2d ou en 3d ?


La 3D me parat ncessaire pour un minimum d'immersion. Mais la vraie 3D ne me parat pas obligatoire. La 3D isomtrique  la fallout2 ou baldur's gate ma parat amplement suffisante si les grahismes sont lchs.

----------


## Resyek

J'adore les jeux en 3D pour ce qu'ils peuvent apporter d'intrt ou de sensations. Qu'il s'agisse de 3d isomtrique ou de vrai 3D (exemple Metal Gear Solid, que je trouve proprement excellent et original). Franchement, dans ce cas, je ne regrette pas la course aux polygones.

Mais quand il s'agit de jouer  un jeu de baston, quelque soit les jeux qu'on pouvait avoir ( l'poque), on revenait toujours sur le mme : Street Fighter Zero 3 (ou Alpha 3, suivant le pays). Une bonne baston en 2d suffisait. Et je m'amuse moins sur un tekken ou un budokai, par exemple.

Concernant les RPG, la 3d ajoute quelquechose. On est plus immerg dans un xenogears ou un ff7 dans une map immense avec des choses qu'on voit au loin, que dans un ff6 ou la map est franchement moche. Je ne parle pas de l'histoire, ici, qui dans ce type de jeu est prpondrante, mais dans certain cas, la 3D apporte de la sensation.

----------


## ggnore

> Pas du tout. une nouvelle version de Worms vient de sortir sur DS et PSP il y a moins d'un mois... tout en 2D.
> Des SF/KOF/GG, il en sort rgulierement, que ce soit sur console de salon ou portable (toujours en 2D)


Sauf que c'est mme pas worms armageddon et que cette version est trs vieille. a c'est une adaptation, a n'est pas un nouveau jeu.




> Concernant le jouabilit, je te conseille d'essayer les Soulcalibur


je parle en connaissance de cause : soulcalibur c'est bidon. Essaie de jouer dfensif dans un tel jeu : c'est pas la peine parce qu'il n'y a pas de technique.
Ok c'est beau, ya des super effets. M'en fous. Niveau jouabilit c'est zro. Ok, j'xagre 0,5.

----------


## BizuR

> les jeux en 3d cela ne vous attire pas plus ?


Pour ma part, je suis pour l'volution des jeux dans ce sens ... aprs tout la technologie doit tre utilise a toutes les fins possibles ... donc autant nous en faire profiter... la limite est quant  elle dfinie par le cout de ces avances technologiques ? jusqu'ou sommes nous prts  aller pour possder les nouveauts ? certains iront TRES loin  :8O: 




> Exemple Worms en 3d bof aucun intrt ?


Perso, j'ai t accroc  Worms armaggeddon et bon nombre de mes amis sont rests a WWP pour le multijoueur en ligne. J'ai achet rcemment Worms 4 Mayhem et, aprs une petite periode d'adaptation, on s'habitue a ce mode 3D changeant... les enjeux ne sont plus les mmes et les difficults non plus. Le but ici n'est malheureusement plus de jouer avec le vent pour acceder  des lieux impossibles (car on ne voit pas assez bien avec la vue 3D mais plutot de composer avec une vue plus relle pour toucher ses ennemis. En quelque sorte, le jeu perd de sa fantaisie en empruntant plus de ralisme mais garde un intret apprciable apres une petite mise en jambe...  ::roll:: 




> Prferez-vous un RPG en 2d ou en 3d ?


Pour ma part, ce genre de jeux a tout a y gagner en se tournant vers la 3D. en effet, pour ce genre de jeux, on met l'accent sur l'histoire et l'univers cr autour et non sur la jouabilit. Donc le graphisme restera un plus apprciable si l'histoire reste fouille et prenante !  ::mrgreen:: 

Voila pour moi  ::):

----------


## Skyounet

> T'as des noms interessants ?


Moi je te conseil Silkroad Online
www.silkroadonline.net

Des trailers magnifiques ainsi que les images.
Je recommande vivement.

Gratuit bien entendu...

----------


## nuke_y

Ah non arrtez de venir sur Silkroad, a lag tout le temps aprs !

----------


## Skyounet

> Ah non arrtez de venir sur Silkroad, a lag tout le temps aprs !


Ah tiens tu joues?
C'est vrai que ca lag pas mal et pour se connecter aux serveurs merci le defi.
Tu joues sur quel serveur?

----------


## nuke_y

Je sais plus le nom. C'est le nouveau. Mais en fait j'ai russi  m'y connecter seulement hier pour la 1ere fois. On a pas encore bien compris ce qu'il faut y faire ni comment  ::lol::

----------


## Skyounet

Ah ah tu vois voir il est vraiment bien ce jeu.
Ca fait quelques temps que j'y joue (j'ai un peu arreter d'ailleurs) [Lvl32 ^^]
Les seuls problemes sont les lags, les monkey (tu comprendra pourquoi dans un petit moment), et les problemes de connexions.

Mais a part ca je me suis eclat comme un petit fou et traverser le continent asiatique...

----------


## BizuR

Bon, et bien, rdv ce soir si je parviens a me connecter alors (dsl pour les lags supplmentaires  ::aie:: )

----------


## nuke_y

Ouaih je sais ce que c'est les monkey. C'est petits singes qui piquent tout ce qu'ils trouvent au sol.

----------


## shadowmoon

moi en ce moment je suis sur fly for fun

----------


## Skyounet

> Ouaih je sais ce que c'est les monkey. C'est petits singes qui piquent tout ce qu'ils trouvent au sol.


Saletes, du coup plus moyen d'enchainer les mobs sinon les singes te piquent tout.

Serveur : Xian
Pseudo : Oozora

----------


## mat.M

Un grand merci  tous pour les rponses notamment  Gnore et Bizur  ::D: 

Je prends note avec grande attention des remarques

----------


## Mandalar

Pour revenir sur la Wii :
On ne sait connait pas le prix bien qu'ils aient dit que ce serait moins cher que la concurrence (xbox 360 = 300 ou 400 selon la version).




> J'y ajouterai en point positif la COMPATIBILITE des anciens jeux issus des prcdentes versions de la console, chose que Nintendo se fait un plaisir de ne pas respecter en utilisant rgulirement des supports incompatibles


 Je pense pas qu'ils s'en font un plaisir puisque qu'ils le font quand meme relativement souvent : pour les consoles portables (nottament DS) ; et meme : la Wii sera retrocompatible gamecube.

----------


## BizuR

> Je pense pas qu'ils s'en font un plaisir puisque qu'ils le font quand meme relativement souvent : pour les consoles portables (nottament DS) ; et meme : la Wii sera retrocompatible gamecube.


Avoue tout de mme que, compar a la concurrence comme tu le dis si bien, ils permettent cette compatibilit depuis peu (playstation et XBox le faisant depuis leurs dbuts... certes, je ne contredirai pas que Nintendo a une histoire plus "toffe" que ces deux consoles mais bon ... ils y parviennent maintenant justement parce que les autres consoles le proposent aussi.

NB: Il est vrai cependant que les consoles portables ont assur une compatibilit depuis plus lgtps ...  :;):

----------


## ggnore

Et hop un petit lien vers une vido de mario galaxy pour bien baver comme il se doit.

Et le pompon une vido de super smash bros melee avec la surprise  tomber par terre tellement que c'est dbile vers la fin.

----------


## mavina

Salut,

Je suis l"heureux possesseur d'une xbox 360 et je vais recevoie d'ici peu (aujourd"hui ou demain) oblivion... Au vu des videos, j'en bave dja  :8O:  

mavina, qui aime les xbox  :;):

----------


## ggnore

> Salut,
> 
> Je suis l"heureux possesseur d'une xbox 360 et je vais recevoie d'ici peu (aujourd"hui ou demain) oblivion... Au vu des videos, j'en bave dja  
> 
> mavina, qui aime les xbox


a commence  dater oblivion : rien  voir avec l'e3  ::D:  
Ceci dit c'est un trs bon jeu, bien que bien bugg.

----------


## bakaneko

> Avoue tout de mme que, compar a la concurrence comme tu le dis si bien, ils permettent cette compatibilit depuis peu (playstation et XBox le faisant depuis leurs dbuts... certes, je ne contredirai pas que Nintendo a une histoire plus "toffe" que ces deux consoles mais bon ... ils y parviennent maintenant justement parce que les autres consoles le proposent aussi.
> 
> NB: Il est vrai cependant que les consoles portables ont assur une compatibilit depuis plus lgtps ...


Le problme vient surtout des problmes de format. Va faire rentrer une cartouche N64 dans une GameCube  ::):  C'est un peu plus difficile qu'un CD PSX dans une PS2  ::mouarf::  
Ceci est d  un choix technique mais bon...

----------


## mavina

> a commence  dater oblivion : rien  voir avec l'e3  
> Ceci dit c'est un trs bon jeu, bien que bien bugg.


bah dater, c'est sorti le mois dernier ^^
Sinon, ca donne un apercu des possibilits des consoles "next generation", vu ce qui se fait actuellement niveau graphique (oblivion) on ne peut que saliver sur ce que l'on nous concocte ...  ::P: 
C'est vrai qu'il est bugg, dommage  ::?:  

mavina

----------


## ggnore

Bethesda tease sur Fallout3 :
http://www.factornews.com/news-17165...en_poster.html

C'est pas pour tout de suite  ::pleure::  
Ils ont pas intrt  se planter sinon je me mets en colre tout rouge  ::evilred::

----------


## adiGuba

Salut,


Les vidos de Mario Galaxy ont l'air vraiment pas mal !!!! La Wii gagne encore un point pour moi  ::ccool:: 

Il y a un sensation de libert absolu que je n'avais plus resentit depuis Mario 64 (je ne sais pas pourquoi mais je n'ai pas accroch du tout  Mario Sunshine...)


J'ai franchement hte d'essayer cette tlcommande  ::mrgreen:: 

a++

----------


## ggnore

La petite news sur mario galaxy de factornews qui va bien avec 2 liens vers de nouvelles vidos.

a promet.

Je dois dire que le concept de l'arrosoir dans sunshine tait marrant au premier abord. Mais  la longue, c'tait un peu saoulant d'tre esclave du rservoir et des trop grandes capacits de l'outil : On pouvait atteindre beaucoup d'endroits dans le niveau et les concepteurs en ont un peu trop profit pour mettre des zones un peu stressante d'accs.
Fausse bonne ide donc.

Et puis les yoshis qui fondent dans l'eau et qu'il faut aller rechercher  l'autre bout du niveau... Je me souviens d'un dfi o il fallait se balader avec un yoshi sur un bateau : super long parce que le bateau allait trs lentement, en plus la physique tait limite limite ce qui faisait qu'on glissait du bateau sans avoir commis aucune faute... et hop retour  la case dpart.

----------


## Mandalar

> Avoue tout de mme que, compar a la concurrence comme tu le dis si bien, ils permettent cette compatibilit depuis peu (playstation et XBox le faisant depuis leurs dbuts...


Je suis tout de meme d'accord  :;): 
J'ajouterai que quelle que soit la console qui nous plait le plus, la concurrence a toujours comme effet bnfique de maintenir des prix comptitifs (mais tout de meme levs  ::?: ), du choix et que les constructeurs se reposent moins sur leurs lauriers et proposent tous des innovations importantes.

La vido de mario galaxy donne assez envie quand mme !  ::D:

----------


## pcaboche

Moi ce qui m'clate, c'est que je me suis achet ma Xbox pour pas bien cher il y a un an  peu prs et que je trouve une grande quantit de bons jeux (et avec une longue dure de vie) pour pas bien cher... en neuf ! (parce que considrs comme "anciens").

Alors pour la 360, je vais attendre un petit peu...

----------


## ggnore

Super smash Bros brawl, la suite de super smash bros melee ...

----------


## granquet

arf arf, nous ne lisons pas la meme presse !  ::oops:: 
http://www.nofrag.com/2006/mai/11/21427/

l'E3 ... c'est plus ce que c'etait  ::mouarf:: 

(desol pour le pourrissage de topic)

----------


## BizuR

> arf arf, nous ne lisons pas la meme presse ! 
> http://www.nofrag.com/2006/mai/11/21427/
> 
> l'E3 ... c'est plus ce que c'etait 
> 
> (desol pour le pourrissage de topic)


lolol bah c'est pour les tits jeunes les consoles alors bon, jcomprend qu'ils modrent ! Mais, c'est tout de mme dommage que j'ai loup ce salon, la 9 me paraissait trs ... "accrocheuse"   ::aie::

----------


## narkhor

a propos de silkroadonline, ils sont pro microsoft?
regardez ce que j'ai : http://mathroc.info/silkroadonline/

c'est louche quand mme...

----------


## bakaneko

Pour info, 

le prix de la Wii (quel nom immonde...) devrait tre infrieur ou gal  200$ (Source)

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

Oui c'est (presque/quasi) officiel, la Wii sera  moins de 200 $ (moins de 200  ?) (source : http://www.puissance-nintendo.com)  ::P: 

Moi aussi je suis un grand fan de la compagnie Nintendo et depuis la NES (et oui, j'ai connu la sortie de la NES pour les plus jeunes d'entre nous  :8-): ), je bave  chaque sortie d'une de leurs machines. Et la Wii ne deroge pas  la rgle.

Red steel, Mario galaxy, Zelda TP (mme si la conversion GC ne me plait pas plus que ca), Sonic, Metroid 3 et le futur Resident Evil, voila de quoi devenir fou !  ::roll:: 

Une question, tient, qui, parmis vous, arrivent  jongler entre la prog (au taf), les jeux videos et la vie hors de la matrice (petite amie, pote et famille quoi) ? (Hein ? Ca existe pas la matrice ? Pfff, bien sur que si... )  ::mrgreen::  Et comment vous faites ? (Non, c'est pas une demande de conseil !)

----------


## hamster

ben quand je suis au travail, je travaille (normal)
quand je suis  la maison je m'occupe de ma chrie,
et quand elle a du travail  faire (elle est tudiante), je joue un peu (entre deux coups de mains pour la mise en page  ::mrgreen:: )

c'est fastoche  :;):  !

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

Ah bon ben comme moi alors...  :8-):

----------


## hamster

> Ah bon ben comme moi alors...


par contre j'ai remarqu dans ton profil que ta copine fait partie de tes "Loisirs" !
J'espre pour toi qu'elle ne navigue pas sur DVP ou,  dfaut, qu'elle n'est pas suceptible !   ::aie::  ::aie::  ::aie::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

Oups, t'as raison, je vais changer ca sinon je vais me faire taper sur les doigts !  ::mouarf:: 

Tu as sauv mon couple !  :;):

----------


## BizuR

Pour ma part, je joue par moment seulement ... autrement dit, quand je suis motiv pour me relancer dans un jeu (ou bien m'y lancer tout court), je n'hesite pas, sachant que ma copine a elle aussi ses occupations, on fait donc, dans ses moments la, chacun ce qui nous intresse  ::roll::  ... elle la TV, moi les JV. Mais bon, ca ne prend pas forcment 90% de notre temps, je vous rassure ... au mieux, ca se droulera une ou deux fois par semaine, voire au max un week end, mais ca ne dure jamais plus  ::mrgreen:: 

Cela dit ... une fois la PS3 sortie, je ne garantirai plus rien si je veux la rentabiliser  ::aie::

----------


## nuke_y

Bah moi depuis un an que je suis avec ma copine je ne peux presque plus jouer. Je me suis mme fait virer de ma guilde pour cause d'indisponibilit  ::cry::

----------


## BizuR

> Bah moi depuis un an que je suis avec ma copine je ne peux presque plus jouer. Je me suis mme fait virer de ma guilde pour cause d'indisponibilit


hum, j'ai refil la mienne  un ami car je ne pouvais y consacrer trop de temps galement ... c'est dur d'en arriver la mais bon, s'il faut passer sa vie  jouer pour pouvoir etre accept ... je ne regrette rien  ::roll::

----------


## nuke_y

> hum, j'ai refil la mienne  un ami car je ne pouvais y consacrer trop de temps galement ... c'est dur d'en arriver la mais bon, s'il faut passer sa vie  jouer pour pouvoir etre accept ... je ne regrette rien


Euh...  ::?:  t'a refil quoi ? La guilde ou la copine ?  ::oops::

----------


## BizuR

> Euh...  t'a refil quoi ? La guilde ou la copine ?


huhu, la guilde videmment ... je ne suis pas geek a ce point  ::oops::  ... enfin, je crois  ::aie::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

A une epoque j'etais avec une fille qui adorait les jeux video. Au debut c'etait trop cool, on se tapait des soire mario kart de folie...  ::P: 

Au bout d'un moment elle en a eu marre et m'as largu parce que j'etait trop mauvais !  ::roll::   ::oops::

----------


## nuke_y

A propos qui sait o je pourrais acheter une cartouche super nes Mario Kart ?

----------


## hamster

> A propos qui sait o je pourrais acheter une cartouche super nes Mario Kart ?


ici peut tre ?
http://search.ebay.fr/mario-kart-sne...ltZ2QQsbrsrtZd

----------


## BizuR

> ici peut tre ?
> http://search.ebay.fr/mario-kart-sne...ltZ2QQsbrsrtZd


Ou dans un magasin d'occaz de JV que tu trouveras dans la ville ou tu habites ... perso, j'y trouve souvent des perles  ::P:

----------


## nuke_y

Bah j'ai cherch mais j'ai trouv ni  Aix ni  Marseille. Les magasins d'occasion ne font pas les antiquits il parait...  ::?:

----------


## BizuR

> Bah j'ai cherch mais j'ai trouv ni  Aix ni  Marseille. Les magasins d'occasion ne font pas les antiquits il parait...


Sinon tu as toujours le lien de hamster qui propose le jeuf NEUF pour 12 FDP non compris ... c'est un investissement, c'est sur, mais la on rentre dans du CULTISSIME voire bientt de la collection  ::mrgreen::

----------


## nuke_y

Je viens de l'acheter sur www.2xmoinscher.com.

On verra bien. Mme si je dois cumer tous les sites d'occasion du net, je finirais par rcuprer un Super Mario Kart qui marche !

----------


## BizuR

> On verra bien. Mme si je dois cumer tous les sites d'occasion du net, je finirais par rcuprer un Super Mario Kart qui marche !


Fais gaffe que ce soit pas ta SNES qui ne fonctionne plus sinon tu vas dpenser un max  ::aie:: .

Dernire solution pour les nostalgiques des JV : Il existe l'emulation qui permet *en thorie* de rejouer pour une dure trs courte (3 jours sur certains sites) de jeux trouvables sur les anciennes consoles. On peut galement les utiliser en toute lgalit si l'on possde un exemplaire du jeu...

Pour les Jeux PC, il existe les sites d'abandonwares o vous pourrez retrouvez gratuitement (ce sont des jeux dont les licences ont t abandonnes) vos premiers jeux qui vous ont permis de rester scotch sur votre machine  ::roll::

----------


## ggnore

Et pour en finir avec mario galaxy :
http://themushroomkingdom.net/smg_e3-06.shtml

----------


## bakaneko

A propos de la Wii de l'E3

News

----------


## adiGuba

> Et pour en finir avec mario galaxy :
> http://themushroomkingdom.net/smg_e3-06.shtml


Sympa merci  :;): 



*bakaneko* >> je viens de lire tous le sujet et tout ce que j'en retient c'est que les Wii prsent  l'E3 ne correspondait pas  la version finale, et que certaines taient packag dans une coque de GameCube...

L'auteur de la news "traduit" (si on peut dire) cela en un gros troll du style : "la Wii c'est une GameCube"...


Franchement je ne vois rien d'extraordinaire l dedans... Ce doit tre le cas de toutes les consoles en developpement pendant les salons de jeux vidos... C'est plutt prometteur car souvent ils sont carrment "mul" par des super-calculateurs...

a++

----------


## bakaneko

> *bakaneko* >> je viens de lire tous le sujet et tout ce que j'en retient c'est que les Wii prsent  l'E3 ne correspondait pas  la version finale, et que certaines taient packag dans une coque de GameCube...
> 
> L'auteur de la news "traduit" (si on peut dire) cela en un gros troll du style : "la Wii c'est une GameCube"...
> 
> Franchement je ne vois rien d'extraordinaire l dedans... Ce doit tre le cas de toutes les consoles en developpement pendant les salons de jeux vidos... C'est plutt prometteur car souvent ils sont carrment "mul" par des super-calculateurs...


Je ne dis pas le contraire  ::): 
Je pense, moi aussi, que c'est le cas  ::): 

Par contre, on ne peut pas juger de la qualit finale des jeux de la Wii avec ce qui nous a t montr  l'E3. On a plus vu l'utilisation des controleurs que les qualits techniques de la machine.

La question que l'on peut se poser est de savoir si Nintendo nous offrira vraiement une nouvelle console au niveau technique ou s'il va seulement recycler ses stocks de puces  ::P:

----------


## adiGuba

> Je ne dis pas le contraire 
> Je pense, moi aussi, que c'est le cas


 Ben justement comme tu n'avais rien dit ce n'tait pas vident  comprendre ce que tu voulais  ::aie:: 




> Par contre, on ne peut pas juger de la qualit finale des jeux de la Wii avec ce qui nous a t montr  l'E3. On a plus vu l'utilisation des controleurs que les qualits techniques de la machine.


 En mme temps c'est un peu la logique de Nintendo depuis la Nintendo 64 : le jeu et le gameplay avant les graphisme...




> La question que l'on peut se poser est de savoir si Nintendo nous offrira vraiement une nouvelle console au niveau technique ou s'il va seulement recycler ses stocks de puces


 Je ne pense pas qu'il recycle les stocks... mais ils vont se contenter de suivre l'volution des puces en proposant une console avec des performances rsonnables pour l'poque (et donc un prix rsonnable). Et non pas une console avec un "processeur de la mort qui tue" a 500 ...

Donc la console sera plus performante que la GameCube, mais ce ne sera pas une PS3 ou une Xbox360...

Par contre j'ai hte de tater la tlcommande  ::mrgreen::

----------


## BizuR

> Et non pas une console avec un "processeur de la mort qui tue" a 500 ...


Pour ne citer personne ........  ::roll:: 

Et d'un point de vue fonctionnalits, que propose la Wii ? Reste t elle dans un cadre exclusivement rserv aux JV ou bien tente-t-elle de se tourner vers une console multi-utilit comme les XBOX et Playstation ? (A vrai dire, je ne connais pas grand chose de la gamme Nintendo  ::oops:: )

----------


## adiGuba

> Pour ne citer personne ........


Toutes ressemblances avec des socits existantes ou ayant exist ne sont que pures concidences...  ::mouarf:: 




> Et d'un point de vue fonctionnalits, que propose la Wii ? Reste t elle dans un cadre exclusivement rserv aux JV ou bien tente-t-elle de se tourner vers une console multi-utilit comme les XBOX et Playstation ? (A vrai dire, je ne connais pas grand chose de la gamme Nintendo )


La cible principale reste le jeux vido (pas de lecteur DVD en standard si c'est ce que tu veux savoir). Par contre elle devrait pouvoir accder au Web en Wifi ou via ses port USB, pour le jeu online ou tout simplement surfer (avec le navigateur Opra).

----------


## nuke_y

Des rumeurs que j'ai entendu la Wii integrera un mulateur qui permettra de faire tourner tous les vieux jeux nintendo, sega et neo geo (download de la rom via le net pour 1  3  / jeu). C'est-y-pas de la balle a ?!

----------


## bakaneko

> Des rumeurs que j'ai entendu la Wii integrera un mulateur qui permettra de faire tourner tous les vieux jeux nintendo, sega et neo geo (download de la rom via le net pour 1  3  / jeu). C'est-y-pas de la balle a ?!


J'en ai galement entendu parl.
Un pote qui suit les news sur la Wii m'a assur d'un contact entre Sega et Nintendo pour la Wii...

----------


## BizuR

> La cible principale reste le jeux vido (pas de lecteur DVD en standard si c'est ce que tu veux savoir). Par contre elle devrait pouvoir accder au Web en Wifi ou via ses port USB, pour le jeu online ou tout simplement surfer (avec le navigateur Opra).


Certes ma premire pense s'orientait vers le lecteur DVD mais je parlais aussi du cot Internet de la chose avec la cration d'une communaut, du jeu en ligne, la prsence d'un disque dur (apparemment puisqu'il y aurait ventuellement cette possibilit d'emulation, donc un DD serait de rigueur...)

J'ai entendu parler d'une manette galement assez "ludique" mais ne pensez vous pas que ce genre d'innovation ne viennent pas simplement donner un interet pour le jeu multijoueur  cette console (exemple, pensez vous qu'il y ait un rel interet  utiliser cette manette dans un cadre o vous jouez seul, dans votre coin ?)

----------


## adiGuba

> mais je parlais aussi du cot Internet de la chose avec la cration d'une communaut, du jeu en ligne,


Cela semble tre le cas (la console serait prvu pour tre connecter en permanence). Mais l seul le futur pourra nous le dire...




> la prsence d'un disque dur (apparemment puisqu'il y aurait ventuellement cette possibilit d'emulation, donc un DD serait de rigueur...)


Humm. Pas forcment... Je pense que l'mulation (et le tlchargement) se limitera aux jeux NES, SNES et N64 (et pas GameCube mme si les jeux sont compatible). Le plus gros des jeux N64 doit faire dans les 60Mo... La plupart ne doivent pas dpass les 30Mo... Donc une simple carte mmoire peut suffire (la console a normalement une emplacement pour carte SD).





> J'ai entendu parler d'une manette galement assez "ludique" mais ne pensez vous pas que ce genre d'innovation ne viennent pas simplement donner un interet pour le jeu multijoueur  cette console (exemple, pensez vous qu'il y ait un rel interet  utiliser cette manette dans un cadre o vous jouez seul, dans votre coin ?)


C'est sr que Nintendo priviliegie le cot ludique : les quattres ports manettes en sont la preuve (et ce depuis la N64).

a++  :;):

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

La WII sera dot de 512 Mo de memoire flash (largement suffisent pour contenir des jeux N64) et pourra lire des cartes SD. Ceux ci seront tlchargable (le prix n'est pas encore officiel mais on pense a 1 les jeux NES  et PC engine, 2 les jeux SNES et MD et 3 les jeux N64) sur la virtual console (nom de l'emulateur).

La console devrait etre a moins de 200 pour la console, une manette wiimote (base + nunchaku) et Zelda TP Wii.

Elle reprend la meme base que la GC niveau architecture (ce qui reduit largement le prix de la console vu que les composants sont deja existant) et ser evidemment compatible avec celle ci.

Enfin, les jeux prevus a son lancement seront : Zelda TP Wii (la version GC devrait sortir en meme temps), Wii Sport (Simulation de base ball, tennis et golf... La premiere VRAI simulation sportive au monde !), Wii orchestra (Simulation de chef d'orchestre et de batterie) et Red steel (FPS).

Elle devrait sortir en Octobre au japon et USA et Novembre en Europe et le reste du monde.

Voila tout ce que je sais sur cette console pour qui je commence deja a economiser !  ::mrgreen::

----------

